# Surfs up outing



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

We need to get an outing for later in Oct. to go surf or pier fishing in the great northwest.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

YOU BETTER BELIEVE i'm in on this one!!


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Check out the post started by Toto. Oct. 19 Elberta beach. Go as far as you can south on the beach two track. I'll be there early, befor day-light and so will toto. Look for the camp fire


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I'll see if I can get away for that one, but I will be up there a few days at the end of Oct. for sure. The end of Oct. and the first of Nov. is usually the best for steelhead on the piers and in the surf. I think I better get a new pair of neoprenes ordered soon as my old Treks have seen better days.


----------

